# Where to mail order a modem?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Rather than me writing a novel explaining all the why's and wherefore's, just take my word for it that I need to order a *good, external modem* for WinXP ASAP before my current one quits working altogether and I need it as cheap as possible.

So someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Might have what you need here
http://www.tigerdirect.com/

big rockpile


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825134002


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Serial or usb? I have yet to not be able to find a good used serial modem on ebay for $10 or less. New ones on ebay under $20. USB modems which usually are soft modems can be had new as cheap as $5 or $6.

I have seen new serial modem from online retailer as cheap as $25 regular everyday price but it will be some brand you never heard of at that price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

USB would be better.

I'm not seeing anything yet which would be less than $30-something with shipping. I need to keep it down to $20 total if at all possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

What is the difference between a V.90 and a V.92?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

How about this one? (assuming I wouldn't get outbid)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoom-3095-V-92-...74|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

I looked it up:
http://www.zoom.com/products/dial_up_external_usb.html

Looks like it's worth more than $40 
http://zoom.links.channelintelligence.com/pages/prices.asp?sSKU=3095


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

These Zoom 3095 are decent little hardware modems. I have two I picked up cheap. Great for laptops, but work fine on any computer with usb. You wont have problem with winXP just use the included driver. With linux it gets little more complicated, dont use the driver on the cd, there is a newer online driver. Trick is it has to be compiled for your specific linux kernel and by that I mean something like 2.6.24 is different than 2.6.25 and so on. It also doesnt work on kernel older than 2.6.19 if memory isnt failing me. 

Shouldnt need driver at all since it is a real hardware modem, but way Zoom designed it, needs the tiny driver basically to identify itself. 

Oh and I should mention that you can get $5 serial to usb converter cables so a serial modem can be used via usb. I have tried both those with the prolific chip (pl2303) and the winchiphead chip (ch341). The prolific is way to go, works well in both windows and linux. Linux support for it has been around a long time. The winchiphead which I bought first by mistake when I didnt know anybetter, I couldnt get to work in winXP with either included driver or one I found on web. Support for it is built into 2.6.24 and newer linux kernel and it does work fairly well with such. There is a kernel patch for older linux kernels but its a pain. Some XP users have gotten it to work, some havent. On ebay the prolif chip cable is dollar or two more than the winchiphead cable. Pay the man the two bucks, wont regret it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh by the way I have some sort of cheapo usb only modem that is brand new other than me trying it out. Its a software modem. I got it working under linux but it is SLOW using the available linux driver so I never used it beyond that testing. I assume it works better under XP but never tried it. If you are interested $6 plus actual postage or $10 flat price and I pay whatever postage is to send it to you. I paid $6 plus postage for it new off ebay. PM me for more details. I would have to hunt it up. I'll even test it under windows if you want before you make decision. Heck I'd even be willing just send it to you and you only pay me if it works for you, otherwise toss it and owe me nothing. I cant see me ever using it cause I rarely take windows online. And it was horribly slow under linux.

I have lot modems around cause I live on a hill and tend to go through a lot of modems due to lightening. When i find a newish one cheap I pounce on it if my supply is running low. Ah here it is, have to find usb cable for it. Its a Dynex DX-M300 so you can go google for info on it. Kinda small so should just fit in padded envelope and ship cheap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Its a Dynex DX-M300 so you can go google for info on it. Kinda small so should just fit in padded envelope and ship cheap.


That's the one I have already that never has worked right and is constantly uninstalling itself. It's driving me INSANE.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

What about your provider?

Ours gives a free modem. Its not the greatest, but heck, free is good. 

Also, make sure its compatible with your provider.
Our provider has a list of modems that are compatible. They wont guarantee service if you buy something not on their list. The list is big. 

I still like their free one the best though. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

My ISP does not provide modems. They don't even have any to sell (I asked), let alone to give away.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> That's the one I have already that never has worked right and is constantly uninstalling itself. It's driving me INSANE.


LOL, guess you dont want another one then. All I knew is that it doesnt work well with linux. Guess its just junk however you figure it.

Really I recommend an external serial modem with a serial to usb converter cable for reliability. Though those Zoom 3095 are good too if you can snag one total price less than $15. The full retail on them is crazy.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Try this link to an ebay search for external modems arranged cheapest price + shipping first. Lot choices. Even a Hummingbird.... And very cheap.

http://computers.listings.ebay.com/...QQfsopZ34QQsacatZ14920QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

ladycat said:


> My ISP does not provide modems. They don't even have any to sell (I asked), let alone to give away.


That sucks, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

ladycat said:


> How about this one? (assuming I wouldn't get outbid)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoom-3095-V-92-...74|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> ...


Well there went that one. It's already been bid too high.

I need to find one FAST while I can still get online. :Bawling:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ladycat, Did you every find you a USB modem at the right price

Gary


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Ladycat, Did you every find you a USB modem at the right price
> 
> Gary


Not yet. I'm still working on it.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> What is the difference between a V.90 and a V.92?


v.92 has caller ID capability, if you're using Windows. I haven't been able to find any Linux software for this feature, so I've never used it.

v.92 modems generally have v.44 compression, which is better than the v.42 compression that v.90 modems have. v.44 will usually get you around 5%-10% better average throughput than v.42, depending on the modem and what you're transferring. But you have to look close and make sure a v.92 modem has v.44 before you buy.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just checked, I've got a few external serial modems laying around here but no USB. Are you sure you can't use a serial modem?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I just checked, I've got a few external serial modems laying around here but no USB. Are you sure you can't use a serial modem?


I'm sure I can use a serial. It's hard to reach the back of the tower where the serial ports are, and I'm not real sure there's a free one.

Is there a convertor available that I can plug into a USB port and then has a serial connection on the other end that I could plug the modem into?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Is there a convertor available that I can plug into a USB port and then has a serial connection on the other end that I could plug the modem into?


http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ET-800P&cat=CBL


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Ladycat, if you want try an internal modem, I've got a Creative Labs DI3631-1 modem that's V.92 (data, fax, Vmail) that I'll be happy to send you at no cost. Works perfectly and Creatives are very reliable. I just pulled it from a system to install wireless. The driver for it is common and your system will probably recognize it; if not, it's downloadable from Creative and I can provide you the link.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have a serial port available, my first choice would be an external serial port modem. I'd not use a USB to serial converter or even a USB modem.

USRobotics USR Sportster and Courier modems were pretty much the standard by which all modems were judged - and unless times have changed in the last few years, these would be a great choice. I'm sure $20 on Ebay would buy an external Sportster or Courier.

Its been a long time since I've played with dialup modems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Well guess what. The modem finally died. I got on the phone and called everywhere. Hardly anyone carries external 56k's anymore, it seems. But Best Buy had one single 56k external on the shelf. $49.99 + tax!  Of course I don't have $50 but my mother used to have an account with Best Buy. She had let it lapse. But her info was still in the system along with a good credit rating. So she had to reapply for credit to get the modem. She ain't too happy about that! :Bawling: She has 2 months to pay it off before the interest kicks in.
But at least I have a modem. :dance: It's a Zoom, which is supposed to be a good brand.


Karen said:


> Ladycat, if you want try an internal modem, I've got a Creative Labs DI3631-1 modem that's V.92 (data, fax, Vmail) that I'll be happy to send you at no cost. Works perfectly and Creatives are very reliable. I just pulled it from a system to install wireless. The driver for it is common and your system will probably recognize it; if not, it's downloadable from Creative and I can provide you the link.


I would really prefer to use an internal, but I can't get one to work. I've tried 2 internals with all 3 slots and no go. I have no idea why. :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, the good news is, I'm not getting disconnected every 5 minutes!

I assume I also won't be getting BSoD, "This system has recovered from a serious error" (sometimes just from rebooting), and that the modem won't be uninstalling itself 2 or 3 or 5 times a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't realise how many of the computer problems I was having was due to that faulty modem. Since I installed the new one, it's like I have a new machine! It's running so fast and smooth now!


----------

